# Lexapro



## patjack

I have been taking Lexapro for seven months now. It has helped my depression but all I hear is it causes major weight gain!! I have gained three pounds, and I feel hungry all the time. I am afraid that if I continued to gain weight it would really cause me more depression!!! I don't know weather to stay on it or not? Has anyone had experience with this??? appreciate any input!!! Thanks


----------



## Tiss

I've taken lexapro for about 4 years and haven't gaIned an ounce. In fact I lost weight on it when i 1st started on it. do you gain weight easily?


----------



## tltrull

I wouldnt worry, most is gained in the first year and you've only gained 3lbs. I was on Elavil for a year, gained 25lbs in the first 5 months!! TCA's generally cause the weight gain, SSRI's not so much. I think you'll be ok, and really doubt you'll gain much more if any.


----------



## Screamer

I've just come off it after 6 or 7 months (I forget-lol). At first I lost about 10kgs (I think that's about 15-20 pounds?). Then I dropped the dose to half and the weight came back but it certainly didn't cause the weight gain. Plus you've been on it for so long, I'd think if it were going to add too much weight it would have done so by now.


----------



## 15976

I agree. 3 pounds is like nothing. My husband gained 80 on Remeron. Prozac and Wellbutrin seem to cause weight loss instead of gain so you could try one of those if it continues but I wouldn't worry about 3 pounds.


----------



## Gyps

I was put on Lexapro to try and help control my systolic hypertension and its hard for me to drop any weight on it. I tried getting off of it but felt so weird and read about the symptoms I started it back again. Tried the Prozac my gastro doc said could change to but omg felt really weird then......so then back to the lexapro. I want to stop the Lexapro but have a trip coming up June 30th overseas but hear it takes sometime to come off it little at a time.With IBS I think we need something with all the worrying every time we go out if we have to spot the bathrooms before we even find a table to eat at. I know one flight I ate someting that set my colon spasms off and I ended up staying in the Amsterdam airport bathroom for 4 hours could not get 10 ft from the door of it. I get more nervous over my IBS before a trip than I do flying overseas to visit.


----------



## patjack

Thank you all for your input!! I will stay on it a while longer and see what happens!! I also heard it is hard to come off it?? It really helps my depression though!


----------



## Screamer

patjack said:


> Thank you all for your input!! I will stay on it a while longer and see what happens!! I also heard it is hard to come off it?? It really helps my depression though!


Nope, I felt like I had the flu coming on (a bit tired and achey) for a couple of days and a slight headache (one of those one's that if you bend down it throbs but otherwise isn't really there) but that was it. And if it's helping your depression that's great!


----------



## Tiss

Lexapro is the only antidepressant I have tolerated and it works so fast. If I find myself getting really depressed I go up to 10mg rather than my usual 7 1/2mg and I swear by the next day I feel better. Also helps me with those God awful OCD ruminations. I love the stuff!


----------



## Emmab2003

Tiss said:


> Lexapro is the only antidepressant I have tolerated and it works so fast. If I find myself getting really depressed I go up to 10mg rather than my usual 7 1/2mg and I swear by the next day I feel better. Also helps me with those God awful OCD ruminations. I love the stuff!


Is it supposed to differ much from Paxil?As my other post states, my Mom has mild IBS and desperately needs the weight gain.I hope for her anyway, it adds appetite and weight.


----------



## Cherrie

Hmm... Weight gain... I guess each individual is different... I took my first pill early this morning and have had no appetite whatsoever ever since...


----------



## Jannybitt

Tiss;Did your dr. ok the fluctuations in your antidepressant? The reason I ask is that generally, all antidepessants are supposed to be the prescribed dose taken everyday at the same time, the same amount so that there is a constant stream in the meds. If you go up in dose and then back down and then back up, this might not be such a good thing for you. Maybe if the higher does does better for you, you may want to ask your doc to up the dose so you can take the higher amount each day.Cherrie;You won't feel much of anything taking your pill the first day; not much in your system yet. Give it a week, you may or may not start to feel it's side effects, hopefully not many, and then give it a good 4-6 weeks before you judge if this is starting to really help you. That gives it enough time to build up in your system and work at its optimal. Hugs!!


----------



## Cherrie

Thanks, Jan! And HUGS back to you!LOL... I actually had quite an 'interesting' reaction yesterday (just like two days ago when I had my first dose of levsin, odd, huh? It's like my body knows very quickly that it's been given something that's new and different), just that wanting to eat more is not part of it (yet?)... Anyways, it made me feel very weird -- like I posted on another thread, everything that I saw looked slightly bigger and sharper and a little distorted, I broke into tears without much of a reason while being aware that I was being ridiculous (but just can't help it), and then I got very tired but was unable to sleep until well past midnight... Sue and Amy said that these may be temporary and so I'm giving it a week to see if these funny side-effects are still there







Thanks again~


----------



## Tiss

jannybit, my doctor is fine with me messing with the dose in small amounts. I am very familiar with my depression and when I start to get low--I know it and take action pretty quickly. It also works fast on me--like within a day or 2 I feel better. It is a hassle breaking the pills so I've just stayed on the 10mg for several months now. It does make my TMJ worse though. Don't know why but I've heard others say the same.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I've gained weight on Lexapro. The pills made me anxous and depressed. I did not know what depression was until I was given Lexapro.


----------



## miranda

I didn't gain any weight on lexapro (cipralex), in fact i'm thinking of going back on it since this wellbutrin is doing absolutely nothing for my anxiety.M


----------



## bettylouise

I was on lexapro for over a year and it really helped my IBS but i did gain weight on it. I stopped it due to the weight gain but had to go back on it during the winter months (depression is worse during that time period)! It really helped my IBS and b/c i can't get zelnorm anymore i am wondering if I should go back on it!!


----------

